# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  How many fire belly toads can fit in a 20 gallon tank

## Joeiscool

I am hoping 5-6

----------


## Aaron Boswell

I have 4 in mine but could easily house another 2 - 3 a few shops told me 10 would be fine but i couldn't get that many at one time so stuck to 4 for now when I picked them up they were all sat together they are alot less territorial than other Tank Pets I have so co exsist quite well I'd go for it if I was you

----------


## FireBeardedBellyDragon

The general rule is 2.5-3 gallons per toad. I have 6 in a 15 gallon long/wide, and they are very happy. I think you'll be fine with that amount.

To Aaron the pet stores really don't usually keep the frogs over a month, so they don't require as big a terrarium, but yes they do coexist well so they can big numbers.

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_Ive read at a lot of other sites that you should probobly only keep 2 or 3 fbts per 10 gal. this is really the 1st forum ive seen where twice that amount of toads is commonly kept in 10 gallons. I gota say i believe FireBearded when he says theyr happy. Fbts are a really social species, i would have gotten more toads for my 10 gal tank if i had known about this site before hand, i only have 2 at the moment._

----------


## Hoppity100

I'm glad I found your post because I want to get 2 more FB's and a 10 gal tank. oh, and a screened lid. I would hope 4 of them might be happier than 2. I did read somewhere they are social, sounds to me like the more the merrier, if tank is large enough. Also read they don't actually fight, or hurt each other. Males do the chirping for a female and males might compete, too? Thought someone would know. I want to have 4 thinking they'd all be happy.

----------


## FireBeardedBellyDragon

Yes, they are very social, and the males will croak, but the females don't croak back. The males don't physicaly fight, but they compete vocally. Yes they should be very happy.

----------


## Hoppity100

Mine are chasing crickets today and I like the chirping every night. Actually, they don't chirp for hours so they are really pretty quiet pets. I am still glad I have 4 instead of 2.

----------


## Firebellyman

> Mine are chasing crickets today and I like the chirping every night. Actually, they don't chirp for hours so they are really pretty quiet pets. I am still glad I have 4 instead of 2.


So in my 20 gallon could I have 10
i hope so  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Eli

No, 10 would be WAY too overcrowded. Six for a twenty gallon is stretching it big time

also, keep in mind that old threads don't get as much attention as a recent thread would  :Smile:

----------


## GrumpaDirt

I have 6 happy healthy FBTs in a 20gal long. Pictures can be found in my profile. I did lots of reading and searching for a solid answer to this question and I decided on 6. If I feel it gets crowded then I will upgrade as they grow.

----------


## privet01

overcrowding is a sure fire way to insure sickness, IMO.  I have two fbt's in a ten gallon tank. A third would be too crowded, again IMO.

----------


## GrumpaDirt

If that's the case then this forum desperately needs to update its FBT care guide, since theirs says 5-6 is ok in 10 gallons. I would also like to point out again I got a 20 gallon long tank, not the typical taller 20 gallon. I figured the extra length would allow me to have another frog or 2. I would say 2 in a 10 gallon would be perfect, but you could accommodate a 3rd if you really wanted to push it, but keep the water changes weekly. 2 parts water 1 part land would be nice for them.

----------

